# Thorpe Marsh power station, Doncaster (photo heavy)



## megadoomer (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all

This month we decided to make an early mornin trip out to Thorpe Marsh powerstation. This was my first ever real explore. Thanks go to Swedish for showing me this site. Thanks bro, it was EPIC.
As you can probably tell from the pictures, i am a little powerstation obsessed.

Just a little history of this site

Thorpe Marsh power station was commissioned in 1959 by CEGB and opened in 1963. It was the prototype for all large modern powerstations in operation today in the UK. It had 2 coal fired steam turbines and i turbine using a industrial static version on the rolls-royce Avon aero engine with a capacity of 14.9 MW.
Four workmen died on this site on 7 january 1973. Following the coronors inquest on 19th february 1973, the four mens deaths were declaired accidental. Her Majesty's Factory Inspectorate completed an investigation into the circumstances surrounding the deaths of these men and has instituted legal proceedings against the CEGB for alleged breaches of safety provisions of the Electricity Regulations 1908.
The station closed in 1994 after only 31 years of operation and the site aquired by ABLE uk ltd in 1995. Much of the site has now been demolished apart from 6 cooling towers, 2 Ash Slurry hoppers, workshop, switchin station and railway siding. off site there is also a canal side dock still mostly intact. The structures still stand now because it is feared that any explosion would cause the banks of the nearby canal to rupture. They also contain asbestos, which would contaminate land for miles around the site.

So, early one july morning, we entered the site.

first, we made out way to the Ash Slurry hoppers.






finding that pikeys had stolen part of the stairs, we had to climb the to the first level of the hopper.






after a breather, we climbed the 4 stories to the roof of the hoppers





















making our decent, we took a look around the nearby cooling towers

























Railway siding










Oil pumpin house













A view of the towers from the far corner behind the site





We then made out way to the centre of the site to the Turbine House. Finding the rotors from inside the turbine itself, which would once have large magnets attached but have been removed.





We then made out way to the old workshop, most of which was completely cleared

























We then left the workshop and made out way over to the digger and exit












A view from the roadside





On the way back, we stopped at the canal dock





Thanks for lookin guys, more at http://s848.photobucket.com/albums/ab50/m3gadoom3r/

Megadoomer




images (c) MegaDoomer


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have seen a few posts on Thorpe Marsh,but yours is the best for me yet...such different angles and you did the digger...I love diggers ok..not a fetish thing but I do love diggers!


----------



## swedish (Jul 19, 2009)

Alrite mega, nice post. Some really nice shots an was a wicked day of exploring.
I also wanna say thank you bro because with out you wouldnt have made it to the top of the hopper. Wanna say that were kings of the castle but think that maybe a bit childish! lol
Anyway ill be add my additions at some point this week...Again nice shots bro! keep up the good work


----------



## megadoomer (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks bro! im thinkin of doin a revisit at some point with a better camera. i want to find out more about those underground workings at the railway siding and under the generator hall. Thanks too for an awesome day of explorin, its great to finaly see the place after harbouring an interest in the site for many years.

Cant wait to see how your pictures turn out, they will be great! keep up all your good work too n heres looking forward to future joint explores.
we are the masters bro!


----------



## thirtyfootscrew (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice shots, I love power stations - I'll definitely have to add this to my 'to do' list, I'm now trying to work out how I can shoe-horn Doncaster into my family visiting obligations at the weekend!


----------



## megadoomer (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah bro, its definately worth the trip out. just recently made a re-visit to the site and managed to get up inside the cooling tower. its was like a different world. photos comin soon yo


----------



## james.s (Jul 30, 2009)

megadoomer said:


> yeah bro, its definately worth the trip out. just recently made a re-visit to the site and managed to get up inside the cooling tower. its was like a different world. photos comin soon yo



Wow! So it's still doable. I must get down there at some point!


----------



## megadoomer (Jul 31, 2009)

james.s said:


> Wow! So it's still doable. I must get down there at some point!



tis indeed bro, if ytou want details feel free to pm me


----------



## TK421 (Aug 1, 2009)

Top dollar photos there fella, nice work


----------



## megadoomer (Aug 1, 2009)

just a lil further update from thorpe marsh, a few pictures from inside the untouched cooling tower.

its an absolute must to visit while its still there. its an awesome climb  just be sure to wear a dust mask... asbestos city guys






















enjoy.

thanks all for the comments too. comments always welcome

thanks again guys

MD


----------

